# How can I set-up my Home Theater System to my PC ?



## pyroblage (May 2, 2013)

*Questions*:

Is there a way I can somehow set up my home theater speakers around my room with my Computer?
If possible can someone explain it step by step thoroughly and specially with what I items I may need to buy, Thank You 

In the Manual, it shows the wires going to an amplifier, would I need one, or can I somehow make this work without an Amplifier, like am I able to go to RadioShack and buy something there and make this work without an amp or is it essential for my to get an Amp? Or would it be much more complicated doing that

I'm a novice at all the audio and tech terms, so going easy on them with me please.

=================

*Pictures of:*

*Front Box of Home Theater Speakers*
http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/OneRhapsody/CameraZOOM-20130501172532296.jpg

*Back Box with Speaker Specifications*
http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/OneRhapsody/CameraZOOM-20130501165426054.jpg

*Back Audio Ports of my Computer.*
http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/OneRhapsody/CameraZOOM-20130501165620320.jpg

*Speakers themselves - Front Side*
http://s1233.photobucket.com/user/OneRhapsody/media/CameraZOOM-20130501164912836.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

*Speakers themselves - Back Side*
http://s1233.photobucket.com/user/OneRhapsody/media/CameraZOOM-20130501165109734.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

*Manual Picture?*
http://s1233.photobucket.com/user/OneRhapsody/media/CameraZOOM-20130501164630113.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

Thank you in advance to any Home Theater Gurus who take their time to help!

Any More specific Information Required in order to help you figure this out, please ask me, and I will try to provide as much information as possible.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have to have an amplifier to power the speakers unless they are self powered.


----------



## pyroblage (May 2, 2013)

Ah ok Do I need a Dvd player also as shown in that manual, to be able to hook it up to my Computer?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am a little confused as to what you are asking...

Are you looking for PC software that will tell you where to put your speakers?


Are you just wanting to use your PC for a home theater PC? If this is the case you can just connect your HDMI out to your AVR and you are done.



Are you trying to use your PC as a HTPC without using a receiver? If this is the case you could use software like JRiver MC18 and a good multi channel sound card. I used to use a M-Audio sound card which you could hookup straight to your amplifier channels. Then you could calibrate your setup with the JRiver MC18 and have your HTPC. Now this is in theory as I have thought about it but never went the extra bit to try it out. Some thing to deal with might be turn on pops from your power amp and sub amp.

That is my take... Hopefully some of the experts can fill in the blanks for you.

Good luck to you on your endeavor.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

pyroblage said:


> Ah ok Do I need a Dvd player also as shown in that manual, to be able to hook it up to my Computer?


Doesn't your PC have a DVD player already?


----------



## pyroblage (May 2, 2013)

So this is an old receiver I got from my dad, will it work, Would I need anything else, and how do I properly go at setting it up

it also seems like i'm missing one red and black slot, for my full system speakers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

1: What kind of output do you have on your pc... DVI, HDMI, Composite, or VGA?

2: What kind of inputs and outputs do you have on the AVR... HDMI, SVHS, Component or Composite? 

3: What kind of inputs do you have on your TV?


----------



## pyroblage (May 2, 2013)

My computer has a DVI, HDMI, VGA, and One Composite (yellow)

Um if the AVR is the Reciver box thing in the last picture I took just Composite I believe?

The Tv in my room is an CRT Tv so just composites on that, I don't plan on using that tv until I get a new flatscreen tv, which won't be anytime soon, so that is why I want to see if I can make this home theaters system speaker work with my computer.

My family dose have a led tv out frount but I'm kinda selfish and want to have the speakers in my room used on my computer if possible.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

pyroblage said:


> My computer has a DVI, HDMI, VGA, and One Composite (yellow)
> 
> Um if the AVR is the Reciver box thing in the last picture I took just Composite I believe?
> 
> ...


It looks like you will have to use composite for your video. If you don't have any laying around you can go to Monoprice and pick up a nice inexpensive composite cable. The only thing you need to have for video is a 75 ohm cable which will also work fine for your audio channels.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like you only care about audio and not video.

On the back of your computer there should be a audio output labeled SPDIF, that is you coaxial digital output. Hook that to a receiver with and coax digital input and hook the speakers up. Should work, you may have to fiddle with the soundcard settings on your computer.


----------

